
Mapbox New Pricing - erickerr
https://blog.mapbox.com/new-pricing-46b7c26166e7
======
skarabej
Seems good for smaller businesses, that were left in the middle of nowhere
after Google’s price increase. For everyone else, this looks like 2x price
increase to me.

Before you had 50k free APIs, then 0,5$/1k requests (regardless the API type).
Now you have 100k free APIs, different (and higher) prices per different API
($0.45-$2/1k for the biggest tear).

Just for comparison, I’ll just list the most discounted prices:

Geocoding (temporary, no saving results)

0.5-1M: $0.60/1k reqs

1-5M: $0.45/1k reqs

Directions:

0.5-1M: $1.60/1k reqs

1-5M: $1.2/1k reqs

Mobile SDK

Before: 250 or 500 free monthly users, after $0.5/500 MAUs

After: 25k free MAUs, but(!!)

125-250k: $3.2/1k reqs

250k-1,25M: $2.4/1k reqs

Web

No more map views, switching to map loads. I’m not sure whether they have time
duration set for this too (could be 8hrs).

Before: 50k free map views, after that $0.5/1k views.

Afrer: 50k free map loads, after that: 200k-1M: $3

------
MRPockets
Their new pricing is listed here -
[https://www.mapbox.com/pricing/](https://www.mapbox.com/pricing/)

I don't know what their previous prices were, but iirc, Map Loads for Web
previously got 25000-35000 free loads/month. I have never come close to maxing
out even the old free tier.

I wonder if this new pricing is at all related to (sort of recent) the pricing
changes from Google Maps?

